# Walrus Audio Slo clone



## PelliX

Perhaps the only CP pedal I would ever want. The Iron Horse sounded pretty good in some videos, but after working out that it's just germanium and silicon diode clipping with a fade between the two... I can do that otherwise. Still, the Slo has something that just screams hours of Pink Floyd-esque noodling to me. I point blank refuse to pay the retail price of 250 Euros or whatever the heck they charge for it now. Nothing against WA or their pricing, just doesn't balance the scales for me. 









999.0US $ |Ly-rock For Walras Slo Reverb Electric Guitar Effects Pedal Pop Rock Style Audio Multi Texture Reverb 3 Modes Dc9v 1pc - Speaker Accessories - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





So, apparently somebody made a clone (probably not too hard if you buy one and dump the chip). It's all DSP, right? Anyhow, isn't the charm of a clone that you pay LESS??


----------



## TheLoudness!!

Wait...so the real one is $200. 

The clone is $999?? 
$999...as in dollars?? Not pesos, yen or rubles?


----------

